# Ubisoft Uplay Account verkaufen, Rechtliche Lage



## Bios-Overclocker (13. September 2015)

Guten Abend 

hätte eine Frage zum Uplay Account, 

darf ich meinen Account verkaufen und wenn ja auf was müsste ich achten ?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (13. September 2015)

https://legal.ubi.com/eula/de-DE

1.1	UBISOFT (oder seinen Lizenzgebern) räumt Ihnen hiermit eine nicht-ausschließliche, nicht-übertragbare, nicht-unterlizenzierbare, nicht gewerbliche und persönliche Lizenz zur Installierung und/oder Nutzung des Produkt (ganz oder teilweise) und jedes anderen Produkts ein (die „Lizenz“), bis entweder Sie oder UBISOFT diesen EULA kündigen. 



Nein darfst du nicht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. September 2015)

Toll dann darf ich nur kaufen und spielen, wenns dann mal läuft und die Spiele auf Udreck gehören mir in Endeffekt garnicht ?

Gut dann kaufe ich auch nichts mehr da Ubisoft so wie so nur noch Schrott rausbringt

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Stryke7 (13. September 2015)

Wir dürfen hier im Forum explizit keine Rechtsberatung anbieten. 

Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher man kann zusammenfassen, dass die Accounts personengebunden und nicht übertragbar sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2015)

Nein, dir gehört nichts von all dem. Du erwirbst lediglich Nutzungsrechte (steht extra in Großbuchstaben in der EULA: IHNEN WIRD EINE LIZENZ FÜR DIESES PRODUKT ERTEILT, ES WIRD NICHT AN SIE VERKAUFT). Die dürften wenn sie wollten auch einfach all deine Spiele und die Plattform abschalten ("UBISOFT kann das Produkt jederzeit und im eigenen Ermessen aus jedem Grund oder ohne Angabe eines besonderen Grundes ändern"). Das ist die schöne neue Welt der Spieleplattformen (ist bei den anderen Plattformen nicht anders).

Wenn du ein Spiel wirklich besitzen möchtest musst du es in den Laden als Datenträger kaufen gehen - und darauf achten dass es ein Spiel ist das ohne STEAM, UPlay, GFWL und wie sie alle heißen daherkommt... die Zahl dürfte mittlerweile ziemlich gegen Null gehen.


Wie Stryke schon richtig anmerkt ist aber eine konkrete Rechtsberatung gegen die Forenregeln, daher nur die genannten allgemeinen Hinweise hier.


----------



## azzih (13. September 2015)

Jo die andern haben Recht du kaufst keine Spiele sondern nur ein Nutzungsrecht. Allerdings ist das schlimmste was dir beim Accountverkauf passieren kann, das dieser dicht gemacht wird und das Risiko liegt dann beim Käufer. Also klär den potentiellen Käufer auf und wenn er das Risiko eingehen will, seine Entscheidung...


----------

